# Advice on new dog issue



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

This is not havanese related at all just wanted some input if you have any to share My son told me his father has gotten a new dog apparently his shepherd doesn't get along with his new setter so my son asked me for advice he showed me a video of both dogs on a leash on opposite sides of the room the shepherd was barking and jumping at the setter the setter was lunging and growling and desperately trying to get to the shepherd 
I told him some things he could try 
1. Rubbing a towel on each dog and putting it in their crates to help them get use to each other's smell (kinda like what they do with puppies I was thinking it might help them react less to each other) 
2. Having two adults walk them together to help them bond
3. Have them learn to settle far away from each other and slowly bring them closer until they are comfortable not reacting in the same room 
Any other suggestions? Or are these not appropriate for the situation? I don't know tons about dogs but since I've had my girl about 4 yrs I've been researching a lot so ppl in my family think of me when they have a dog issue lol 
I have told them to contact a trainer but they won't put money into training their dogs 
They have had this new dog 3 days and just brung him home and expected them to just get along their shepherd is about a yr old they have had her since 8weeks the setter is 9months 
My son is moving close to his dad soon and I don't want him in a bad situation so would like to help resolve things with the dogs before he moves 
Any thoughts? Tips to try? Thank you for any input you can provide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

seek help. Its impossible to know whats going on without being there.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I know! I agree with u 100% I told my son I don't know their day to day by a video 
I realize they need help but they won't get it my ex is the type of person that won't spend money on his dog they eat cheap food and no vet care I really don't think he should even be having a dog but don't want my son in a dangerous situation so I'm trying to help the best I can 
That is why I came on here to ask if anyone has any other suggestions 
My ex and his wife will actually walk them now (he says) so I guess he's willing to do some things but I know my ex he will not spend money on a professional he will wait till one attacks the other then get rid of him it's sad I wish I could take these dogs out of the situation but I can't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm sorry my son contacted me last night about all this and it's scary it's bad enough he will be over 3hrs away in a couple months but knowing he will be around dogs that I don't think are safe scares me a lot he's 20 so not a child but my only kid so he's kinda my baby lol 
I know it's hard to say what to do on the internet maybe I'll try to save money to send to get a trainer for my ex at least a couple visits would help I'm sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

its possible the dogs work things out but they might not. In the mean time i would tell your son to stay away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

... And keep the dogs apart. If they can be walked on leash without interacting (not being held apart on opposite sides of the room) fine. Otherwise I would made sure there was ALWAYS a door or strong fence between them. Neither one is a little dog, and if they start to fight, not only could one or both of them get hurt, but if a person tries to interfere, they are likely to get hurt too.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

In the beginning, put the dogs in different rooms so they can't see each other. They will be aware that there is another dog somewhere in the house and they may bark but without eye contact, they should settle down eventually. As they get used to a stranger somewhere in the house, try feeding them on opposite sides of the same room while on a leash then take them back to their own room when finished. When they can get through a meal without reacting to each other, try taking them on a walk together with two people at least 20 feet apart. Keep them moving! Use the "Gentle Leader" harness 




Keep the dog focused on the handler rather than the other dog by rewarding with treats and verbal encouragement. This is the best harness ever for reactive dogs.

I have organized "pack walks" for dogs here in our community. We hold them twice a week and the walks last 30 to 45 minutes each. We have as many as 15 dogs on a walk. Most of them are regulars but we encourage newcomers who may have reactive dogs. We do not allow retractable leashes!!!! We permit 4 to 6 foot leashes. We require that a reactive dog start at the back of the pack at least 20 feet behind. We will put one of our more experienced handlers (without their dog!) to accompany the new member. Depending on how the dog is doing, we may excuse them after 10 minutes so that can integrate at their own pace. We have been using this technique for almost two years now and it is almost miraculous how well this works. The new dog will usually settle into the walk after only 5 to 10 minutes. We then move the new dog closer to the main pack - 10 feet, then 5 feet as the new dog gains confidence and feels comfortable. We always keep a close eye on the new dog and watch for body language (watching another dog too intently). We have been able to incorporate reactive dogs into the main pack after a few weeks. We have learned that a new dog integrates much more quickly into the pack as their handler relaxes, takes personal, FIRM command of their dog, and acts with confidence.

I believe that your two dogs will come to accept the other into their house pack as the newness of the situation wears off. But it is going to take some patience and work in the beginning to make this go smoothly.

Keep us posted about the progress or lack thereof.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

So after talking to my son this weekend the dogs are acting about the same 
I recommended that he tells his dad to rehome the new dog his dad isn't willing to work on the issues these two dogs have with each other he just doesn't understand and doesn't want to listen or just too lazy to do anything not sure which maybe a little of both 
He keeps them in the same room and just yells at them when they try to go at each other he has the new dog on a leash tied to a table that will move when he moves and his shepherd is free to move around 
it's really a bad situation not sure what I can do about it he flat out told my son he won't get a trainer he said he's raised dogs for years and they will eventually just work it out so far they have kept them separate enough to not be able to bite each other but I feel it's only a matter of time
My son has met the dogs and he says they are both pretty wild and neither listen they have no training except for sit and lay down and have to be told multiple times to do them when he visited me he kept commenting on how great my dogs were and has mention wanting to leave his pit with me when he leaves because he doesn't want him to be in contact with his dads dogs so I might end up with 3 dogs all the time instead of just most the time 
I feel his dad doesn't need dogs and hope he rehomes at least the newest one but I doubt he will listen just a horrible situation and not sure what I can do about it  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah not much you can do if he's not willing to help the dogs out. I will send you a pm if you want to forward it to him?


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you for your help I hope his dad listens to your advice before things get worse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Thought I'd update this thread to let everyone know my son convinced his dad to finally return the new dog to previous owner 
I am so relieved and glad his dad did the right thing 
Unfortunately that means my son and his dog dexter both will be leaving me in 2 weeks to help his dad out  it's a sad summer this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

